
Porsche Unveils 911 Hybrid With Flywheel Speed Booster - wglb
http://www.inhabitat.com/2010/02/12/porsche-unveils-911-hybrid-with-flywheel-speed-booster/
======
Murkin
"flywheel generator mounted in its passenger seat that can spin at up to
40,000 rpm"

Now that is what I call exciting: sitting next to a few kg of metal spinning
at 40K rpm.

~~~
moe
Not sure if it's a grammar mistake but actually that parses as: The _passenger
seat_ is spinning at 40k rpm.

Now that's what _I_ call exciting. ;-)

